# Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?



## Unregistriert (2 April 2009)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich habe heute und in den letzten Tagen Anrufe von dieser Nummer erhalten.

0391-243520 (Magdeburger Vorwahl)

Ich bin aber nicht rangegangen und habe mich über Google informiert und herausgefunden das ich nicht die einzige bin.

Laut anderer Opfer ist niemand über den Rückruf erreichbar, bzw soll die Nummer nicht funktionieren oder besetzt sein.
Diejenigen die jedoch den Anruf entgegen nahmen hatten am anderen Ende nette Stimmen, die darum bitten an einer Umfrage teilzunehmen. 
''Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer''

In einem Forum wird darüber spekuliert ob die Agentur für Arbeit dahinter steckt, in zusammenarbeit mit einem CallCenter. Es soll wohl den sogenannten registrierten Hilfeempfängern auf den Zahn gefühlt werden, was sie beruflich machen oder ob sie in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft leben etc....
Sind natürlich nur Spekulationen.

Daher meine Frage. 

Hatte jemand von euch schon einen solchen Anruf? Wenn ja, nehmt ihr irgendwelche Leistungen der Agentur für Arbeit in Anspruch oder nicht?


----------



## Krähe (2 April 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Der Infomationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer sind diese Leute hier:
hxxp://ifa-verein.org/
Nach eigenen Angaben haben die ein Problem: Böse Neider rufen in deren Namen an versuchen irgendwelche Umfragen zu machen.Zum Beispiel bei mir. 
So ähnlich wie es auf IFA-Seite steht
Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer - IFA - Aktuelles
Nur das die echte Anfrage schon längst ausgelaufen sei. Keiner weiss warum von Fremden angerufen wird.
Seltsam? Iss aber so (laut ifa).


----------



## Krähe nochmal (2 April 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Achso, Leistungen der Agentur für Arbeit nehme ich nicht in Anspruch.

Die geheimnisvollen Fremden, die nicht von IFA sind wollen wohl eher irgendeine Allfinanzberatung verkaufen und nicht für die ARGE spionieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Habe auch schon mehrfach Anrufe dieser Nummer gehabt. Bei mir war jedoch noch nie jemand dran. Ich hatte allerdings wissentlich noch die mit der BfA zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## Manorainjan (27 Mai 2009)

*kaum: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Auch ich bekam so einen Anruf.
Auf meine Nachfrage wurde mir deren Internetadresse mitgeteilt.
Zweifelsfrei sind sie nur an Informationen über Arbeitnehmer und Freiberufliche interessiert.
Das schließt einen Zusammenhang mit der ARGE aus.

[Es legt nahe, das nur "Verdiener" interessant sind.
So wird es wohl um deren Geld gehen.
Das offizielle Hauptziel ist das Sparen von Steuern.
Und wie spart man Steuern?
Indem man das Geld für stuerbegünstige Zwecke investiert.]
So weit meine VERMUTUNGEN.


----------



## Teleton (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Wer -ohne Anruferlaubnis/Werbeeinverständnis- anruft verstößt gegen §7 UWG. Wer schon Gesetze brechen muss um Kontakt mit mir aufzunehmen ist sicherlich nicht geeignet sich um meine Geldangelegenheiten zu kümmern.

Ganz allgemein. Nette Infos zu Finanzoptimieren findet man auf der Seite
::..finanzparasiten.de..::


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Hallo,

hatte heute einen Anruf von der Rufnr. 0391-243530. Bei RR war ebenfalls niemend erreichbar. Mit der Agentur f. Arbeit hatte ich noch nie etwas zu tun.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*Anrufe von der IFA 039124350 (mehrere Nummern im Umlauf)*

Hinter diesen Anrufen steckt eine sehr fragwürdige Instutition. IFA e.V., Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer, hört sich erstmal nach was offiziellem an, ist aber eine sehr seltsame Einrichtung. Als erstes wollen sie eine Umfrage mit dir machen , über Steuern, Arbeit,....alles sehr "anonym". Nach täglichen Anrufen seit ca. 3 Wochen, hatten sie mich leider wieder am Telefon erreicht und wollten ein persönliches Beratungsgespräch (bezügliche Steuersparen) ausmachen. Komischerweise wußten sie schon meine Adresse, ohne dass ich sie ihnen gegeben hatte. Außerdem wollen sie dich akribisch aushören, in dem sie dich in ein persönliches Gespräch verwickeln. Sehr komisch und unheimlich! Wie kommen die als erstes an meine Telefonnummer (die nicht im Telefonbuch steht) und dann noch an meine Adresse. Habe in mehrern Chats gestöbert und dadurch wirklich den Verdacht geschöpft, dass dort Scientology dahinter steckt.

Also gar nicht erst ans Telefon gehen!


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Hört sich am ehesten so an, als sollen da in einem persönlichen "Beratungsgespräch" irgendwelche dubiosen Finanzanlagen verkauft werden. Vorzugsweise z.B. Schrottimmobilien.


----------



## Krähe (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von der IFA 039124350 (mehrere Nummern im Umlauf)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hinter diesen Anrufen steckt eine sehr fragwürdige Instutition. IFA e.V., Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer,...


Das irre ist ja, dass die IFA leugnet mit den Anrufen was zu tun zu haben. Geheimnisvolle Dritte nehmen angeblich -ohne das die IFA was dafür könnte- die Anrufe vor, um die IFA als Telefonspammer zu diskreditieren. Seltsam? Mag sein,aber so wurde es mir auf meine Beschwerde über den Telefonspam von einem der Vorstände berichtet.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Man kann z.T. bei so etwas nicht wissen, woran man ist. Solche Behauptungen werden oft von unlauteren Firmen als "Schutzbehauptungen" gebracht, die sich dann aber demaskieren, sobald irgendwo eine Fangschaltung greift und der Störer ermittelt werden kann.

Tatsächlich kommen aber auch Fälle vor, wo "unter falscher Flagge" angerufen wird, unter Namensmissbrauch. Auch die entlarven sich dann aber durch die Fangschaltung, oder durch eine "Testbestellung", sobald Werbeunterlagen mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift ausgehändigt werden. Darüber freut sich sicherlich der Mit-Wettbewerber, dessen Name missbraucht wurde. Gibt eine fette Abmahnung, ggf. Unterlassungsklage.


----------



## Teleton (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Ob und wer da Märchen erzählt ist eigentlich egal.

Wichtig ist -völlig unabhängig von der hier besprochenen Firma- Folgendes zu beherzigen. 

Wer ohne Werbeerlaubnis anruft ist unseriös! 

Unseriöse Leute sollten nichts mit den eigenen Finanzen zu tun haben! 

Jeder "Finanzberater" schafft es, wenn er erstmal Zugang zu den Unterlagen hat, irgendeine günstigere KFZ/Haftpflicht/Hausratversicherung zu finden bei der man 20-30 Euro sparen kann. Findet der Kunde  toll. Dann wird *immer* die grauenhafte Versorgungslücke im Alter/Krankheitsfall/Berufsunfähigkeit entdeckt und dem Kunden ein "Vorsorgeprodukt" meist verbunden mit einer Lebensversicherung angedreht.

Nochmal der Lesetipp für den Umgang mit Finanzberatern:
finanzparasiten.de


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Die vermeintlichen (Schrott)immobilien, die der Ifa e.V. dann über irgendwelche Agenturen anbietet, sind möglicherweise nicht so schrottig, aber die wollen diese Immobilien loswerden, um die wohl "größere Organisation" damit zu finanzieren, die auch hinter dem Ifa e.V. steckt. Die sind wohl an diese Immobilien günstig gekommen, weil die früheren Eigentümer sie "freiwillig" hergegeben haben, um glücklich zu werden und in den Hirachrchien eines bestimmten Vereins hochzukommen, der auch hier schon genannt wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Es steckt nicht die agentur für arbeit dahinter. Soviel kann ich sagen.
Ich weiß nicht was sich viele Mitarbeiter dabei denken so etwas zu sagen oder warum die Leute nicht zuhören können am Telefon.

Ich habe in den letzten Mnuten viel gelesen in verschieden Forums was man über Werbeanrufe denkt, aber eins sollte man nie vergessen für jedes bisschen was manim Internet surft oder kauft geben viele Leute Ihre Telefonummer an oder adressen und darüber beschwerd sich keiner, selbst mir Kreditkarten geht man im Internet einkaufen?!

Ihr solltet euch alle zur aufgaben machen die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedinungen bzw. die Datenschutzbedienungen durch lesen, den da steht geschrieben, das die Daten auch an dritte weiter gegeben werden und Sie alle geben dadurch Ihre zustimmung und bekommen dann solche anrufe und keiner kann sich erinnern. Denn auch die großen Unternehmen verkaufen Ihre Daten weiter.

Bin selbst in dieser Branche tätig und lieben meinen Beruf aber ich verstehe auch die Leute die einfach mal genervt sind.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 August 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch alle zur aufgaben machen die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedinungen bzw. die Datenschutzbedienungen durch lesen, den da steht geschrieben, das die Daten auch an dritte weiter gegeben werden



Solche Klauseln sind unwirksam.

Allerdings stimmt es: man kann jedem nur raten, sowenig Daten von sich preiszugeben, wie möglich. Und sich seine Geschäftspartner gut auszusuchen.


----------



## HuebiHubraum (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Der dubiose Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer e.V. scheint ein eher unseriöser Anbieter von Finanzdienstleistungen zu sein. Bei mir rief am 7. 10.2009 ein Herr [ edit]  von der Nummer 069 254 [ edit] als Mitarbeiter des “Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer” an, betonte, dass es sich ja nicht um Telefonwerbung handele, weil man ja die Nummer sehen könne und kam mit seinen belanglosen Fragen. 10 Minuten später rief er erneut an. Er legte augenblicklich auf, als ich ihm sagte, dass er eine Anwaltspraxis angewählt habe. Unsere Rückrufversuche wurden mit Auflegen des Hörers quittiert. Es scheint eins klar: mit dem Trick der belanglosen Umfrage umgeht dieser Verein das neue Werbeverbot am Telefon. Beim zweiten Anruf beruft man sich darauf, dass man nun ja kein Unbekannter mehr sei, sondern sich aus dem ersten Gespräch Beratungsbedarf ergeben habe. Damit werden die leider erstmal durchkommen, wenn nicht einer qualifiziert Anzeige erstattet. Doch genau das werden wir jetzt tun, denn der “Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer e.V.” ist eine unseriöse Tour, an das Geld argloser Menschen zu kommen. Der amtliche Name des Vereins ist ein übler Trick – fallen Sie nicht darauf herein!


----------



## Krähe (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Das irre bei den Burschen ist ja , dass sie ernsthaft behaupten selber gar nicht anzurufen. Ein böser Feind ruft in deren Namen an um sie zu schädigen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/uner...von-bundesagentur-fuer-arbeit.html#post275704


----------



## christianmicha (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Der „Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer“ (wer auch immer dahintersteckt) ruft weiter an, z.B. heute Abend gegen 18:15 Uhr mich.
Auf meine Frage, wer diesen Anruf erlaubt habe, antwortete die Dame u.a.:
Man brauche keine Erlaubnis, denn der Anruf sei keine Werbung, sondern eine Umfrage…
Meine Telefonnummer habe man aus dem Telefonbuch…
Ich brauche nicht zu antworten, wenn ich nicht wolle, die Umfrage sei ja freiwillig…
Fazit: Kampf gegen Telefon-Spam -  aussichtslos!:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Lies mal:
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


----------



## christianmicha (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lies mal:
> Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


Die Seite ist lustig und uralt, ebenso wie „antispam.de“ u.ä.
Aber:  Mir erschließt sich der Zusammenhang mit meinem „Fazit“ nicht ganz…
(oder haben alle bisherigen guten Ratschläge aus den letzten Jahrzehnten schon irgendwie geholfen?).


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spam von Bundesagentur für Arbeit?*

Kommt drauf an, was Du unter "aussichtslos" verstehst. Der Artikel im Antispam-Wiki ist jedenfalls so furchtbar alt noch nicht, und er wird ständig aktualisiert. Gerade gegen lästige Umfragen sind jedoch die in dem Artikel beschriebenen technischen Abwehrtricks sicher erfolgversprechend. Es handelt sich schließlich immer um dieselben anrufenden Nummern, das lässt sich mit der Telefonanlage blocken. 

Die Behauptung des Anrufers, dass Kaltanrufe für Umfragen erlaubt seien, stimmt übrigens auch in dieser platten Form so nicht. Wenn die Umfrage werbenden Charakter hat (und bei einem "Informationsdienst für Arbeitnehmer" darf vermutet werden, dass einem irgend etwas angedreht werden soll, also ist das ganz klar Werbung), dann ist Umfrage nur als wirkungsloses "Alibi" zu sehen, und sie rechtfertigt dann gemäß geltender Rechtsprechung nicht den Kaltanruf. Falls der Anrufer zu ermitteln ist, kann also das Unternehmen abgemahnt werden.


----------



## Alentheone (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo

auch ich hatte schon so einen Anruf, bzw. 2. Einmal von der echten Agentur für Arbeit, die sich auch als solche ausgegeben haben und wissen wollte wie zufrieden ich mit der Arbeit der ARGE bin (es wurden keine persönlichen Daten abegfragt) und einmal von diesen Betrügern. Ich denke auch das da Kalt-Aquise für ein Finanzdienstleister dahinter steckt. Ich habe in den Wochen davor nach Anbietern im Internet gesucht, da mein Mann und ich Geld für ein neues Auto brauchten. Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht, kann ich nicht sagen. Wir sind auf den Anrufer nicht eingegangen und habe lieber weiter im Internet gesucht.


LG

ModEdit: Werbelinkverknüpfung gelöscht BT/Mod


----------

